# Guitar and violin is a lovely combination



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Greetings!
This piece arose during a summer vacation in the town of the title. I was inspired by the music played in the alleys there.
However, the starting themes are easily recognizable as old classics.

Cheers,
Kjell

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Falleys-of-porec-guitar-and-violin


----------



## Jeanette Townsend (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes, I love the combination, though I wish the violin would take on the role of accompaniment more often. 
The piece is beautiful. The guitar reminds me of Spanish styles of playing.
Wonderful job


----------

